# standing calf raise - at home - how??



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi

I train at home on a multi gym - unfortunately there is no obvious way to exercise the calf muscles unless you buy the leg station. A bit of an oversight on my part..

So I improvised, holding a bucket of water (I have no free weights) in one hand while standing on a step and doing sets of calf raises. It did the job I suppose, but it felt a bit heath robinson.

Does anyone know any better techniques?

Many thanks,

Stavs


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

buy a 20 kg plate that has holes to grasp it buy and do single leg calf raises on a step.

those boi`s who seem to pump out 150kg calf raises should try do em slow and proper and do a strict 3x20...

proper second long contraction is what you want and a slow negative with lots of stretch..

a rep doesnt take 1 second including both phases lol


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> proper second long contraction is what you want and a slow negative with lots of stretch..


have you watched Jay Cutler doing calf raises? he does a sort of double squeeze or bounce from the mid point up to get maximum contraction


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I think Jay Cutlers calf raises are awful. If you're bouncing, you're using momentum and not full muscle isolation.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

do you also think his calfs are awful?








read this article ... Jay Cutler`s Big Calves! - Muscle Gaining

and look out for his training methods in this clip (1 min 47 sec)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

muscle isolation is not the be all and end all, you cannot argue with results...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You have to find what works for yourself, I personally wouldn't to 'bouncing' calf raises.

By the way, Dorian always did his calf raises slow and controlled and his calfs were better than Jays.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

PScarb said:


> muscle isolation is not the be all and end all, you cannot argue with results...


 No, you're right Paul, other things like genetics and s**t loads of drugs help as well.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> No, you're right Paul, other things like genetics and s**t loads of drugs help as well.


i think you will find genetics play the most part in fact i would say drugs really dont to the extent...just look at Wolf's, Dextors and even colemans calfs....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i havent watched any JC vids or any other BBing vids..

training like an olympia contender is unlikely to work.

ive asked many times for someone natural, or not to show me before and after pics of calves that have been transformed..

still waiting...

maybe dexter should train like JC..

he probly hasnt thought of that


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I watched a Dexter Jackson vid a few months ago and when he started training legs I had to turn it off. He was doing leg press and moving the weight about 3". I cannot, and never will get my head around anybody, even a Mr Olympia, train with such poor form or incredibly small ROM.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

indeed yanny..

stars training vids are awful, kinda beggars belief they dont get injurred more..


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

olympian bodybuilders must have performed strict form sets for many years to develop like they have ... over that long period i'm sure they'll have each found ways of training that worked for them.

Jay Cutler's form on most of his video's is really quite strict and true (especially when compared to others, like (another personal favourite) say Branch Warren.

however, if everyone's bodies moved in exactly the same way, there would be no requirement for free weights - machines would be the only kit needed.

but we are not all built the same ... and genetics must play a large role ... but that doesn't mean we don't ever try other ways of training, because we deem that the form doesn't look right to us!

if someone has attained a look that we like, we ask "how did they achieve that look? can i learn something from their vast knowledge?"

not "lets slag off Mr. Olympia's (4 times over!!) poor calf raise form, bouncing won't get you big calfs"!!


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks, Cal - I could get hold of a 20kg kettlebell - even easier to hold.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

ronnie cutler said:


> olympian bodybuilders must have performed strict form sets for many years to develop like they have ... over that long period i'm sure they'll have each found ways of training that worked for them.
> 
> Jay Cutler's form on most of his video's is really quite strict and true (especially when compared to others, like (another personal favourite) say Branch Warren.
> 
> ...


 So how much improvement has Jay Cutler made to his calves by doing his bouncing calf raises Ronnie?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ronnie coleman allegedly syntholled his calves..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Another point about Jays vids, in one of them the gym manager comes over and says 'whats all the shouting' and Jay replies that he has to make it look better when the camera is there. I don't want to aim it all at Jay as most other pros vids do the same thing of beefing it up for camera. Lets watch the vids, get our inspiration and then work out what works for OURSELVES. Bouncing calf raises don't work for me but they could work for others.


----------

